# My Series 2010



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes, there will be *My Series* Slot Car Racing in Florida in 2010.

There have been a number of changes around the state. For now, there are two returning commercial raceways participating. Plus, it is anticipated that the new raceway in Longwood will open in early March and a new raceway in Jacksonville is in the works and will join the schedule based upon their participation.

Here is the schedule:
*Edited on 1/10/10*

*2010 My Series Schedule*
*January 9th* - The Race Place* - Holly Hill, Florida - *Warm-Up Race*
*February 6th* - The Raceway.biz - Cocoa, Florida - Race #1
*March 13th* - ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, Florida - Race #2
*April - Spring Break*
*May 8th* - The Race Place* - Holly Hill, Florida - Race #3
*June 12th* - TBA - Race #4
*July 10th* - TBA - Race #5 

**Note*_: At The Race Place, all cars must have .030 front chassis clearance with the car resting on flat braid on the tech block to minimize damage to the braid in the crossovers._


For a copy of the 2010 Guidelines, please e-mail Bill Pinch at [email protected]. Or, you can send me a PM through this board.

*Classes*
*Spec NASCAR* - Amateur and Experienced Divisions - Same as 2009 except: Body - All racers must use the JK COT (#70528 A or B) body. Gear - Both divisions must use either 48-pitch or 64 pitch gears and 1/8 or 3/32 rear axle.

*GT1 - Sponsored by JK* - Amateur and Experienced Divisions - New class. Chassis: JK Cheetah 7 (.030), Cheetah 11 or Cheetah 24 Chassis. Motor: JK Falcon VII, Body: JK Audi (7182), Mercedes (7183), or Porsche (7178). Tires - JK plastic hub rear tires

*GTP* - Amateur and Experienced Divisions - Amateurs can now run a JK Falcon VII or FLA16D motor. Experienced Division can run a Sealed Super 16D or a FLA16D, Pro Slot 700 or Pro Slot 700BD armature in a Parma or Pro Slot setup. 

*Spec 12* - See Guidelines for body list

*Box 12/15* - No changes from 2009

*Officials*
Race Director - Bill Pinch
Tech Director - Jeff Cox
Treasurer - Greg Walker

I hope to see you at the races ....


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Let's Race*

Jacksonville Racers ....

Johnny, Buddy and I are going. Let one of us know if you want to catch a ride.

NASCAR and Box 12 on the Tri-Oval

GT1 and GTP on the Road Course


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

x12's on the Oval... awsome!!!!!!!!!!!! I will bring some catchers grear!
I see a possible youtube event. :dude: 

If NASCARS turn the oval in 2.3 sec what will a x12 turn?????? Track Mate might melt down!!!!!!!! Lets turn the zoom & urrrmmm sounds on. 
Then maybe he will switch to SRT.:thumbsup:


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

i went down to the race place the day before turkey rod run and that place looks harder to drive than pheonix raceways(r.i.p.),and i was going to try and order an american arm but i cant find anyone selling them.on another note what ever happened to austin taking his stuff into regency mall


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

SCSHobbies said:


> x12's on the Oval... awsome!!!!!!!!!!!! I will bring some catchers grear!
> I see a possible youtube event. :dude:
> 
> If NASCARS turn the oval in 2.3 sec what will a x12 turn?????? Track Mate might melt down!!!!!!!! Lets turn the zoom & urrrmmm sounds on.
> Then maybe he will switch to SRT.:thumbsup:


i dont think the scoring unit can count that low!!!!:thumbsup: it'll make one heck of a race!!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Henry Racing said:


> i went down to the race place the day before turkey rod run and that place looks harder to drive than pheonix raceways(r.i.p.),and i was going to try and order an american arm but i cant find anyone selling them.on another note what ever happened to austin taking his stuff into regency mall


You would have had a blast on the tri-oval!

The road course is another story. It's fun to drive but takes time to learn.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*My Series Warm-Up Race - The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL*

Thank Goodness that the heat was on at *The Race Place* in Holly Hill on Saturday. Let's just say that Florida racers aren't exactly used to having sleet and snow flurries hitting the windshield on their way to the track.

Still .... a good time was had by all. Thank you to Greg Walker for having everything ready for us and to Phil for serving as the Race Director throughout the day. And of course, to Toby for preparing the hot dogs and sausage dogs at lunch.

Here are the results:

*Spec NASCAR*
_Flexi-style chassis, FLA16D motor, JK COT body_
*Raced on the Daytona Tri-Oval*

*Amateur Division*
1. Kevin Giachetti - 347

*Experienced Division*
1. Danny Zona - 396
2. Mike Bresett - 394
3. Kyle Hall - 390
4. Kenneth Holton - 383
5. Rollin Isbell - 378
6. Buddy Houser - 376
7. Bill Stuyvenberg - 373
8. JP Snyder - 373
9. Bob Rondinone - 370
10. Terry Tawney - 366
11. Matt Boman - 359
12. Johnny Banks - 357


*GT1 by JK*
_JK Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon VII motor, JK body, JK Tires_
*Raced on the Daytona Road Course*

*Amateur Division*
1. Cory Borden - 174
2. Kevin Giachetti - 149
3. Rick Smolka - 148

*Experienced Division*
1. Mike Bresett - 183
2. Danny Zona - 182
3. Terry Tawney - 172
4. Bill Stuyvenberg - 169
5. Kenneth Holton - 168
6. Buddy Houser - 167
7. Rollin Isbell - 165
8. Bob Rondinone - 161
9. Kyle Hall - 161
10. JP Snyder - 158
11. Matt Boman - 152


*GTP*
*Raced on the Daytona Road Course*

*Amateur Division*
_Flexi-style chassis, JK Falcon VII or FLA16D motor, GTP body_
1. Jonathan Jacobs - 119
2. Kevin Giachetti - 111

*Experienced Division*
_Flexi-style chassis, FLA16D, Sealed S16D, or PS700S16D motor, GTP body_
1. Danny Zona - 204
2. Kyle Hall - 190
3. Terry Tawney - 183
4. Buddy Houser - 180
5. Bill Stuyvenberg - 179
6. Kenneth Holton - 176
7. Bob Rondinone - 174
8. Matt Boman - 158
9. Rick Smolka - 154
10. Rollin Isbell - 94
11. JP Snyder - 38
12. Mike Bresett - 0


*Group 12*
_*Raced on the Daytona Tri-Oval*_
1. Terry Tawney - 510
2. Kenneth Holton - 508
3. Stu Marder - 463
4. Jeff Cox - 463

*Next Race ..... Saturday, February 6, 2010 .... The Raceway.biz - Cocoa, Florida*


----------



## bartx7001 (Apr 1, 2008)

Why was box12 raced on the oval? Were the cars full puch all the way around?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

bartx7001 said:


> Why was box12 raced on the oval? Were the cars full puch all the way around?


It was crazy! I almost think that Greg tossed out the idea being a wise @$$ .... but it took hold. 

Probably really because they seem to have trouble getting through the section where you come out of the infield and back onto the tri-oval.

I know I caught Stu watching TV for most of a heat. Buddy said that he was watching their fingers and it depended on which lane they were on whether they stayed full punch.

Let me know if you need a copy of this year's guidelines.

Rollin


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

I was disappointed in the x12's.... everyone but Jeff was full punched except on Black and Purple. I think there was on 2 deslots... Jeff somehow came off just after the s/f line and one time Terry's missle gave Kenny some bad air and got him loose and he came off just after the s/f line. They all ran there road course gears.... 8/38ish.... I wanted to see some blazing fast times but they were only turning 1.7xx to 1.9xx the dang NASCARS were 2.3xx but they did sound cool. A full track of them would have been better. 
I know Jason, William and Tommy would have stuck a 10 pinion on them and set sail. Jason I hope yall make it to some of the races this year. We were actually done by 4ish...


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

you guys make it sound like yall put on the best show ever!!!
why did they decide to start racing jk cot bodies for nascar instead of what we been running?
how much difference is there in performance?
where can i find the florida arms!?!?!?!?!?because i really want to be there next time at the raceway.biz!!!!!


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

I dont know what made them change bodies but they handle good, atleast on the trioval. Actually to good for the trioval there was alot of passes on the outside which in the past would have gave you a very quick trip up to the wall, the race was pretty clean for the most part. It will be easier for the raceway to stock just 1 body.
You can get an arm at Daytona or Cocco. I have a motor you can use if not.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cuz they wanna be like the Big Boys*



Henry Racing said:


> you guys make it sound like yall put on the best show ever!!!
> why did they decide to start racing jk cot bodies for nascar instead of what we been running?
> how much difference is there in performance?
> where can i find the florida arms!?!?!?!?!?because i really want to be there next time at the raceway.biz!!!!!



Mike,

The state races are always fun. Mostly because it's a good group of guys. And, I like competing against (and getting BEAT by) guys that have multiple National Championships to their name. 

It's VERY rare that anyone beats Danny or Mike on their home track. They're too good and the track is too unique for too many upsets.

The Series went to one body for a couple of reasons .... mainly, to emulate NASCAR and have one Spec body. Also to stop the whining that some people couldn't seem to find a particular version of a particular body that some of the fast guys seemed to always find. I had (and have) some and didn't really have trouble getting them, but other people constantly complained that they couldn't find the right one.

I'm interested to see how the COT body works on a road course, but Buddy is right, it was almost too stuck on the Tri-Oval.


----------



## bartx7001 (Apr 1, 2008)

I planed on going but after getting home at 2:00 am Friday night and finding out it was a warm up race I decided to wait till next month to race. I did mount up the bodies and almost had my cars done. I did notice that it is not very easy to mount the cot on a chassie with legal 5/8" or .600" fronts on it. The hood is just to low. I looked at my parma COT that a I got a few years back just for giggles and noticed that it is quite a bit taller at the hood. I hate to build a special car with .500" front for just one class. I hate how they look and how they fit on a car and most importantly how they make the car handle. Not sure if anyone else noticed this condition. I guess not because front wheels have got out of style with most of the popular chassis.

Jason


----------



## bartx7001 (Apr 1, 2008)

I think it wold have been cool for the spec JK class to run something that handles poorly. Like trucks, the JK rally/Dtm cars or even the little spoiler USRA Nascars. Since the HP is fairley equal and limited a little bit less off a body would be a good change of pace for the cars.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Jason,

I ran a Champion T-Flex with aluminum pans and 5/8" tires and know exactly what you're talking about. I ended up moving them in just a little to get them away from the side of the body in the corners.

And I agree that they're ugly as sin.

Rollin


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

The COT body does have a very low hood area. I used the Turbo/AL Pans too and had 5/8 wheels it was very close i had the body a lil more forward than I usually like to steal a lil room. I have not tried the body on the C11 yet I hope it is not a short body.

Jason you are right on the JK cars they do handle good but they dont have any breaks. If your sitting out you dont want the track turning off cause they can coast a good 2ft on the straights. I think it will be a very popular class but I think they should open it up to any JK GT1 body just so they dont all look the same.


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

i saw that jp made the trip to daytona for the state race...he told me after the last state race at phoenix that racing the expert class was going to be easier the the amatures!! i think he was a little wrong!! ha ha ha!


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't think J.P. did so bad, 23 laps off 1st in oval is only like missing 1 minute of 1 heat & being on pace the rest of the way. 
On the road course, if you don't run on it weekly ain't NOBODY gonna run with those guy's. LOL
I've competed at about 30 different layouts & to me that is by far the hardest to be consistantly fast on. 
All in fun, wait til u try it, it has sharp teeth...


HEHEHE

see ya around
Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

I was surprised that JP didn't finish higher on the tri-oval because there were some heats where he was *definitely* showing off the *WFT Power*.

He must have got caught up in "some racin' deals" in the tri-oval that got him behind. And anyone who has driven that track will tell you, you *do* have to _drive_ the tri-oval.

I completely agree with Tom, the road course will bite you. You have to *want* to drive it and practice, practice, practice. And then DZ and Biscuit still drive past you on the entrance.


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

its their version of the "local guys ace in the hole" basically like our old dounut?something only the local guys do quickly?
how far a way is cocoa from daytona?
and on a side note im glad jack is staying a coach can only do so much.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Exactly. And those two guys have been running the exact same track for over ten to fifteen years.

Cocoa is about 50 miles south of Daytona. 

I-95 South to SR 528 (Exit 205) then about 5 miles to US 1 South. 

The Raceway.biz is just over a mile down on the right. 

1507 North Cocoa Boulevard (same as US 1)


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Exactly. And those two guys have been running the exact same track for over ten to fifteen years.
> 
> Cocoa is about 50 miles south of Daytona.
> 
> ...


any special rules i need to know about?
how hard is the track compared to phoenix?
what gear range would i need?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Spec NASCAR - you have to run one of the FLA16D armatures, use a plastic interior, and a JK COT body (I forgot the part number, but it's in an earlier post.)

GT1 - JK chassis, JK GT1 body, JK Falcon VII motor. Same motor we ran in vintage.

GTP - Since you're an Amateur, all you'll have to do is put a GTP body on the JKGT1 or the Spec NASCAR and you're set.

Group 12 is a whole 'nother world.

The braid is much more recessed than the Jacksonville track. You'll have to add a spacer to two. Every chassis is different.

The track should be easier, but it's not. The lower straight goes directly into the donut so you have to resist the urge to brake for a 90 that's not there. The bank doesn't like all cars on the lower lanes so it's safer to burp. You should be in the ballpark with the same gear ratios you ran in Jacksonville.


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Spec NASCAR - you have to run one of the FLA16D armatures, use a plastic interior, and a JK COT body (I forgot the part number, but it's in an earlier post.)
> 
> GT1 - JK chassis, JK GT1 body, JK Falcon VII motor. Same motor we ran in vintage.
> 
> ...


cool,i got on jk's web site and im thinking of ordering every thing i need minus the florida arm so the only problem i think is going to arise is dad. he disliked the idea of going to jax twice a week im pretty sure he'll hate the idea of a 3 hour trip to cocoa.but if me and mom can talk him into it ill let u or buddy know.


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Henry Racing said:


> cool,i got on jk's web site and im thinking of ordering every thing i need minus the florida arm so the only problem i think is going to arise is dad. he disliked the idea of going to jax twice a week im pretty sure he'll hate the idea of a 3 hour trip to cocoa.but if me and mom can talk him into it ill let u or buddy know.


Mike,

Don't you already have some chassis? The only thing you might need that you don't already have is a FLA16D armature. And Buddy or I can loan you a motor if needed.

Call Bill Pinch at The Raceway.biz in Cocoa. He has everything you need and you'll be supporting a "local" raceway. Plus, you'll get it quicker coming in-state opposed to coming from Illinois.

Bill's number at the track is: 866-845-4559 or you can e-mail him at:[email protected]

Or

Call Greg Walker at The Race Place in Holly Hill. Greg's number is 386-295-1371


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Mike,
> 
> Don't you already have some chassis? The only thing you might need that you don't already have is a FLA16D armature. And Buddy or I can loan you a motor if needed.
> 
> ...


i meant bodys for nascar, gt1 and 1 or 2 falcon motors, i still have the 2 jk's igot from johnny and the 2 piece and 3 piece cars that tom built for me.


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Get the cars out and get them ready the next race is sneaking up on us. :thumbsup:


----------



## SCSHobbies (Sep 8, 2006)

Race tomorrow in Cocoa. 

Bill's number at the track is: 866-845-4559 or you can e-mail him at:[email protected]


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Race Results for Race #1 - 2/6/10 - The Raceway.biz - Cocoa, FL*

A new season of Slot Car Racing in Florida got underway on Saturday, February 6th as Bill Pinch's *The Raceway.biz* hosted *My Series* drivers from around the state for Race #1 for 2010.

Thank you to Bill and Lloyd for keeping the program moving along as the five classes ran 60 entries over eight Mains and we were done just a little after 6pm.

I left the Tech Sheets behind so I'll have to take a guess or two at the home raceways. I'll correct any mistakes once I get the sheets from Bill.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key* 
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JAX = Jacksonville, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, FL 
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*Spec NASCAR - Amateur Division*
1. Jon Cook - MMR - 206
2. Bobby Beauchemin - MMR - 205
3. Count Gibson - TRB - 200
4. Chad Newman - MMR - 186
5. Henry Burnside - None - 172
6. Dan-O Allbritton - None - 169

*Spec NASCAR - Experienced Division*
1. Danny Zona - TRP - 216
2. Mike Bresett - TRP - 203
3. Buddy Houser - JAX - 203
4. Terry Tawney - TRB - 201
5. Rollin Isbell - JAX - 193
6. Jason Burnside - None - 193
7. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 192
8. Bob Rondinone - TRB - 190
9. Phillip Sloan - None - 187
10. Johnny Banks - JAX - 122


*GT1 by JK Products - Amateur Division*
1. Jon Cook - MMR - 218
2. Count Gibson - TRB - 216
3. Chad Newman - MMR - 216
4. Bobby Beauchemin - MMR - 211
5. Bill Colvard - TRB - 210
6. Henry Burnside - None - 194
7. Dan-O Allbritton - None - 130

*GT1 by JK Products - Experienced Division*
1. Jason Burnside - None - 224
2. Terry Tawney - TRB - 222
3. Danny Zona - TRP - 218
4. Bob Rondinone - TRB - 213
5. Kenny Holton - ASR - 212
6. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 207
7. Phillip Sloan - None - 205
8. Greg Walker - TRP - 203
9. Rollin Isbell - JAX - 196
10. Buddy Houser - JAX - 189
11. Jeff Cox - ASR - 189
12. Johnny Banks - JAX - 174
13. Mike Bresett - TRP - 142


*GTP - Amateur Division*
1. Bill Colvard - TRB - 228
2. Jon Cook - MMR - 224
3. Bobby Beauchemin - MMR - 222
4. Count Gibson - TRB - 216
5. Dan-O Allbritton - None - 197
6. Henry Burnside - None - 197

*GTP - Experienced Division*
1. Mike Bresett - TRP - 236
2. Danny Zona - TRP - 236
3. Terry Tawney - TRB - 234
4. Greg Walker - TRP - 226
5. Bob Rondinone - TRB - 222
6. Buddy Houser - JAX - 215
7. Kenny Holton - ASR - 214
8. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 211
9. Phillip Sloan - None - 202
10. Johnny Banks - JAX - 187
11. Rollin Isbell - JAX - 19


*Spec Group 12*
1. Count Gibson - TRB - 169


*Group 12*
1. Terry Tawney - TRB - 272
2. Jeff Cox - ASR - 270
3. Kenny Holton - ASR - 266
4. Phillip Sloan - None - 260
5. Jason Burnside - None - 236
6. Johnny Banks - JAX - 173


*Next Race ..... Saturday, March 13th ..... ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL*


----------



## Henry Racing (Aug 30, 2009)

how hard is the track in long wood?


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

I think most - probably all - of the racing will be on their King track. King tracks are 155 feet (our Hillclimb is 153) and fairly easy to pick-up.

Kenny has pictures posted on the track's Facebook page .... search for asrindoormotorsports


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Race Results for Race #2 - 3/13/10 - ASR - Longwood, FL*

It's always fun to visit a new raceway .... especially when they have an Ogilvie King that has hosting the USRA Nats in its history. Slot Car Racing in Florida arrived at Kenny Holton's & Jeff Cox's *ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway* in Longwood, Florida for Race #2 of the *My Series * 2010 Season.

Thank you to Kenny and Jeff for putting in some late nights to get everything ready for racing.

The five classes ran 61 entries and were done in time to catch the early-bird specials.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JAX = Jacksonville, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, FL 
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL

*Spec NASCAR - Amateur Division*
1. Jon Cook - TRB - 178
2. Bobby Beauchemin - TRB - 176
3. German Candelario - None - 165
4. Count Gibson - TRB - 161
5. Marty Stanley - TRP - 157
6. Chad Newman - MMR - 150
7. Danny Fox - MMR - 135
8. Lee Keslar - ASR - 133

*Spec NASCAR - Experienced Division*
1. Danny Zona - TRP - 194
2. Mike Bresett - TRP - 187
3. Jason Burnside - None - 184
4. William Burnside - None - 183
5. Dennis Demole - TRB - 183
6. Terry Tawney - TRB - 181
7. Kyle Hall - TRP - 177
8. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 175
9. Bob Rondinone - TRB - 161
10. Mike Rigsby - None - 92

*GT1 by JK Products - Amateur Division*
1. Jon Cook - TRB - 187
2. Danny Fox - MMR - 182
3. Bobby Beauchemin - TRB - 181
4. Count Gibson - TRB - 175
5. German Candelario - None - 169
6. Bill Colvard - TRB - 166
7. Chad Newman - MMR - 161
8. Stu Marder - TRP - 153

*GT1 by JK Products - Experienced Division*
1. Jason Burnside - None - 197
2. Danny Zona - TRP - 195
3. William Burnside - None - 189
4. Terry Tawney - TRB - 185
5. Dennis Demole - TRB - 185
6. Kyle Hall - TRP - 185
7. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 180
8. Greg Walker - TRP - 176
9. Mike Rigsby - None - 175
10. Mike Bresett - TRP - 174
11. Bob Rondinone - TRB - 92
12. Jeff Cox - ASR - 64

*GTP - Amateur Division*
1. Bill Colvard - TRB - 191
2. Stu Marder - TRP - 182
3. Danny Fox - MMR - 181
4. Marty Stanley - TRP - 181
5. Jon Cook - TRB - 177
6. Count Gibson - TRB - 172
7. Lee Keslar - ASR - 161
8. Bobby Beauchemin - TRB - 59

*GTP - Experienced Division*
1. Danny Zona - TRP - 216
2. William Burnside - None - 208
3. Mike Bresett - TRP - 204
4. Terry Tawney - TRB - 200
5. Bob Rondinone - TRB - 195
6. Dennis Demole - TRB - 183
7. Greg Walker - TRP - 182
8. Jason Burnside - None - 167
9. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 138

*Group 12*
1. Jason Burnside - None - 241
2. William Burnside - None - 237
3. Stu Marder - TRP - 219
4. Kenny Holton - ASR - 218
5. Terry Tawney - TRP - 206
6. Jeff Cox - ASR - 193


*Spring Break in April for the AMSRA and USRA Nats. Good Luck to all of the My Series racers going to the Nats.*

*Next Race ..... Saturday, May 8th ..... The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Race Results for Race #3 - 5/8/10 - The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL*

Race #3 of the *My Series* 2010 Season was at Greg Walker's *The Race Place* in Holly Hill, Florida. A few of the local "hot shoes" weren't there .... but it didn't make the track any easier. And the locals in attendance did well defending their replica of Daytona International Speedway.

Thank you to Greg for hosting the race, to Phillip for doing his usual excellent job as Race Director, and to Toby for bringing the BBQ and Hot Dogs. I know that the eighteen racers in attendance enjoyed the food.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key* 
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JAX = Jacksonville, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, FL 
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*Spec NASCAR - Amateur Division*
_Raced on the Daytona Tri-Oval_
1. Bobby Beauchemin - TRB - 383
2. Jonathan Cook - TRB - 374
3. Count Gibson - TRB - 374
4. JP Snyder - JAX - 370
5. Jim Smith - TRP - 355
6. Mike Culver - TRP - 338
7. Kevin Culver - TRP - 325
8. David Bryson - TRP - 297


*Spec NASCAR - Experienced Division*
_Raced on the Daytona Tri-Oval_
1. Jason Burnside - None - 386
2. Dennis Demole - TRB - 384
3. Terry Tawney - TRB - 377
4. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 372
5. Jeff Cox - ASR - 369
6. Rollin Isbell - JAX - 358


*GT1 by JK Products - Amateur Division*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Cory Borden - TRP - 175
2. David Bryson - TRP - 169
3. Count Gibson - TRB - 165
4. Bill Colvard - TRB - 165
5. Kevin Culver - TRP - 155
6. Bobby Beauchemin - TRB - 155
7. Jonathan Cook - TRB - 144
8. Jim Smith - TRP - 138


*GT1 by JK Products - Experienced Division*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 176
2. Terry Tawney - TRB - 174
3. Rollin Isbell - JAX - 171
4. Dennis Demole - TRB - 168
5. Jason Burnside - None - 163
6. Kenny Holton - ASR - 156


*GTP - Amateur Division*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Cory Borden - TRP - 181
2. David Bryson - TRP - 177
3. Stu Marder - TRP - 173
4. Count Gibson - TRB - 172
5. Bobby Beauchemin - TRB - 169
6. Bill Colvard - TRB - 167
7. Jim Smith - TRP - 33


*GTP - Experienced Division*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Terry Tawney - TRB - 184
2. Jason Burnside - TRB - 182
3. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 181
4. Dennis Demole - TRB - 178
5. Kenny Holton - ASR - 177
6. Rollin Isbell - JAX - 145


*Group 12*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Stu Marder - TRP - 210
2. Kenny Holton - ASR - 209
3. Jason Burnside - None - 200
4. Jeff Cox - ASR - 199
5. JP Snyder - JAX - 191
6. Terry Tawney - TRB - 191
7. Rollin Isbell - JAX - 188


*Next Race ..... Saturday, June 12th ..... The Raceway.biz - Cocoa, FL*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Race Results for Race #4 - 6/12/10 - The Raceway.biz - Cocoa, FL*

Race #4 represents the White Flag Lap of the *My Series* season. Fifteen racers gathered at *Bill Pinch's The Raceway.biz* in Cocoa, Florida and combined for 37 entries.

Thank you to Lloyd Miller for serving as Race Director. You helped make it a very smooth day of racing.

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key* 
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JAX = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, FL 
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*Spec NASCAR - Amateur Division*
1. Jonathan Cook - TRB - 203
2. Bobby Beauchemin - TRB - 199
3. Chad Newman - MMR - 196
4. Dan "Doc" Dougherty - TRB - 184
5. Count Gibson, Jr. - TRB - 168 


*Spec NASCAR - Experienced Division*
1. Terry Tawney - TRB - 205
2. Dennis Demole - TRB - 203
3. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 190
4. Rollin Isbell - JAX - 190


*GT1 by JK Products - Amateur Division*
1. Chad Newman - MMR - 218
2. Bobby Beauchemin - TRB - 215
3. Dan "Doc" Dougherty - TRB - 204
4. Jonathan Cook - TRB - 193
5. Bill Colvard - TRB - 175
6. Count Gibson, Jr. - 107 

*GT1 by JK Products - Experienced Division*
1. Dennis Demole - TRB - 218
2. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 217
3. Terry Tawney - TRB - 216
4. Rollin Isbell - JAX - 212


*GTP - Amateur Division*
1. Jonathan Cook - TRB - 217
2. Dan "Doc" Dougherty - TRB - 212
3. Count Gibson, Jr. - TRB - 210
4. Bill Colvard - TRB - 203
5. Jade Miller - TRB - 192
6. Bobby Beauchemin - TRB - 70

*GTP - Experienced Division*
1. Terry Tawney - TRB - 237
2. Dennis Demole - TRB - 228
3. Bill Stuyvenberg - TRP - 218
4. Rollin Isbell - JAX - 214
5. Greg Walker - TRP - 213
6. Kenny Holton - ASR - 197


*Group 12*
1. Jeff Cox - ASR - 280
2. Matt Boman - TRB - 274
3. Kenny Holton - ASR - 272
4. Terry Tawney - TRB - 252
5. Count Gibson - TRB - 247
6. Rollin Isbell - JAX - 235


*Next Race ..... Saturday, July 17th ..... The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL*


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Race Results for Race #5 - 7/17/10 - The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL*

Race #5 was the Final Race of the 2010 *My Series *season. Thank you to Greg for being an excellent host. 

And, as always, thank you to Phil for serving as Race Director. 

Here are the results:

*Raceway Key *
ASR = ASR IndoorMotorSports Raceway - Longwood, FL
JAX = Slot Car Raceway & Hobbies - Jacksonville, FL
JSG = John's Slot Car Garage - Riverview, FL 
MMR = Miracle Mile Raceways - Ocoee, FL 
TRB = The Raceway.biz - Melbourne, FL 
TRP = The Race Place - Holly Hill, FL


*Spec NASCAR - Amateur Division*
_Raced on the Daytona Tri-Oval_
1. Count Gibson - TRB - 371
2. Joey Enyart - ??? - 369
3. Jonathan Cook - TRB - 369
4. Bobby Beauchemin - TRB - 368
5. Scott Kenny - ??? - 362
6. Doc Dougherty - TRB - 354
7. Jim Smith - TRP - 345
8. Dustin Kelly - ??? - 284

*Spec NASCAR - Experienced Division*
_Raced on the Daytona Tri-Oval_
1. Dennis Demole - TRB - 403
2. Terry Tawney - TRB - 391
3. Rollin Isbell - JAX - 369


*GT1 by JK - Amateur Division*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Bobby Beauchemin - TRB - 173
2. Count Gibson - TRB - 172
3. Cory Borden - TRP - 171
4. Stu Marder - TRP - 168
5. Scott Kenny - ??? - 166
6. Bill Colvard - TRB - 166
7. Doc Dougherty - TRB - 162
8. Ken Brown - TRP - 162
9. Jonathan Cook - TRB - 157
10. Jim Smith - TRP - 144

*GT1 by JK - Amateur Division*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Dennis Demole - TRB - 182
2. Terry Tawney - TRB - 180
3. Rollin Isbell - JAX - 158


*GTP - Amateur Division*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Scott Kenny - ??? - 178
2. Bobby Beauchemin - TRB - 176
3. Joey Enyart - ??? - 176
4. Bill Colvard - TRB - 174
5. Doc Dougherty - TRB - 169
6. Cory Borden - TRP - 168
7. Count Gibson - TRB - 164
8. Jim Smith - TRP - 158

*GTP - Experienced Division*
_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Terry Tawney - TRB - 195
2. Dennis Demole - TRB - 185
3. Jeff Cox - ASR - 177


*Group 12*_Raced on the Daytona Road Course_
1. Stu Marder - TRP - 215
2. Jeff Cox - ASR - 203
3. Terry Tawney - TRB - 200

*Thank you for making 2010 a great season! See y'all in January!*

*Support your local raceway. Race often and bring a friend.*


----------

